# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Amazing sunset

## MIke R

Went for  a ride on a friends sailboat.....there are no words to describe how magnificent this sunset was

----------


## amyb

Mike you are in the right place at just the right time. Beautiful, just beautiful.

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you...as Amy said, beautiful, just beautiful.

----------


## T3

> Went for  a ride on a friends sailboat.....there are no words to describe how magnificent this sunset was



...even by P'town sunset standards, that one is amazing ... looks like the wind was better for fishing than sailing but your friend's Istar is one sweet boat with a nice story ... 

istar.jpg

... and she is not plastic ...

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful.

----------


## MIke R

Yep ....I've known Stormy for a long long time and both his sons were kids in school when I was asst principal here.....they are my neighbors out here in the mooring field..Wendi interned for him in college when he was Coastal  Studies director and after they did all their geeky science work for the day often he would take all the interns to his backyard where the boat was being built and put them all on work detail 

T3....changing may neighborhood today....just purchased a mooring over in the west end next to the coast guard pier and directly in front of the house I used to own and foolishly sold

----------


## andynap

So you will have a pier to tie up?

----------


## MIke R

No...mooring .....I ve been mooching other peoples moorings and now  I finally have my own

----------


## JEK

Wow! Great iPhone photos -- did you have HDR on?

----------


## MIke R

I think so ......

----------


## Rosemary

Congratulations on the mooring!  Nice over there.  Anywhere near the nice houseboat?

----------


## MIke R

Much further in shore in calmer water.....yes it's very nice over there away from all the hub bub.....blowing like stink now ...hopin the wind  dies enough to get over there later today...I ll post pics

----------


## MIke R

the new hood .....the chimney and roof deck in the trees is part of what was my ol house 


image.jpgimage.jpg

----------


## george

I'll be there this weekend, hope to see the same sunset  :Wink:

----------


## MIke R

> I'll be there this weekend, hope to see the same sunset



given the forecast I would  say the next three are going to be beautiful ....drive on out to Herring Cove to see it.....I d invite you on the boat but I m blowing out of here tomorrow at noon .....I came down just to tuna fish and it's too rough  offshore so we aren't going

----------


## george

thanks Mike! Plan is to rent bikes and hit the bike trail... Herring Cove sounds good for watching the sunset, forecast looks good!

----------


## T3

Mike: Congrats on the mooring - we left our nearby (short) seasonal mooring earlier this week ... I try not to think about my lost P'town real estate opportunities ...

George: As Mike says, Herring Cove should be visited for a sunset ... if, after that, you want to try to replicate his view from the other night, 2 schooners (Hindu and Bay Lady) may still be running sunset trips:

hindu.jpgbaylady.jpg

----------


## MIke R

Both boats are still sailing

----------


## MIke R

Unfortunately tonight's sunset lacked a few clouds down on the horizon to get the light bending into purples and oranges and the air is also pretty dry..... so it was pretty ho hum.....

----------


## MIke R

So nice to see the Hindu back here where it belongs

----------


## T3

> So nice to see the Hindu back here where it belongs



... doing more seal than whale watching these days but I am sure your former mate's family agrees

hindus.jpg

... I am not sure what Hindu's owners plan for next summer - I had heard early in the season that they planned to participate in some tall ship activities rather than sail out of P'town but maybe business was good enough to change their minds ... we had toyed with the idea of putting in a bid for Hindu after the sinking ... another lost opportunity that I won't think about but it worked out well for Hindu ...

----------


## MIke R

I lived with the brother ( Al Avellar )  of the original Hindu owner for many years .....he was like a second father to me

----------


## T3

Mike - you probably already know these sites but if not check them out:

My Grandfather's Provincetown

Building Provincetown

The second, which promises a book in late 2014, not surprisingly has an Avellar mini-family tree, some of which might be accurate (based on what I know regarding other listings on the site) ...

----------

